# FTP User sieht kompl. alles



## Russinator (22. Feb. 2008)

Hallo @ll,

1- ich brauche eure HILFE ich habe ISPC 2.2.19 

Wenn man sich mit FTP Clint anmeldet kann man ganzen Baum sehen und Navigieren:
/var/www/web1/web/

Was ist schief gelaufen ?

2- Wo stellt man SMTP Authentifikation ein ??

über eure HILFE wude ich mich freuen.

gruss
russi​


----------



## planet_fox (22. Feb. 2008)

Nach welchem Howto bist du vor gegengen bei der Konfiguration des Servers ?


----------



## Russinator (22. Feb. 2008)

*re*

gibts es da mehrere ?

CentOS 5


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2008)

Konfigureiere SMTP Authentication bitte so, wie es hier beschrieben ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_centos5.0_p5

und FTP wie es hier unter Punkt 13 beschrieben ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_centos5.0_p6

Dann sehen die FTP User nur noch Ihre Home Verzeichnisse.


----------

